
Customizing the Cocoa Text System - dhotson
http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~jrus/Site/cocoa-text.html
======
szhu
Another great article about customizing key bindings:
[https://macromates.com/blog/2006/multi-stroke-key-
bindings/](https://macromates.com/blog/2006/multi-stroke-key-bindings/)

This one talks about using it to insert commonly used special characters.

(My own keybindings, based on this: [https://github.com/szhu/important-
things/blob/39f45bb/keybin...](https://github.com/szhu/important-
things/blob/39f45bb/keybindings/DefaultKeyBinding.dict))

